# Bob Sykes - 4/29/09



## BlueWater-Buccaneer (Apr 30, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Me and my fishing buddy decided to head out to Bob Sykes, got there around 11am. Most fish were caught on small silver gotchas. The bite was on until about 2:30 pm. I caught 4 and she caught 7, but 2 were to small.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice catch man... I can't believe you let the girl out fish you. I see who wears the pants in the houseokeoke


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice catch. I might have to go out their if they water on the beach doesnt clean up soon.


----------



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice mess of spanish!!! Its great that your girl goes out with you too. Hard to complain about a woman like that.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Keep her dude thats the best catch you can get, a woman that fishes means a WHOLE lot less arguements when it time to go i got lucky to with my wife she loves to fish just not offshore.By the nice catch looks like some dinner is in order.

TIM


----------

